# Has anyone used a Garmin cadence sensor in the Duo Trap slot?



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

I just got a Madone 4.7 WSD. I want to transfer my Garmin cadence sensor over to my new ride. Has anyone successfully used a Garmin or any non-Trek cadence sensor in the Duo Trap slot?

Another related question: Has anyone used Trek/Bontrager's Duo Trap cadence sensor with a Garmin Forerunner 305? Supposedly the two devices should communicate, but since I already have a sensor I don't want to spend $60ish for a new one (especially since Garmin's sensor was only $35). 

Thanks!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Garmin sensor will work fine on a Madone, but you cant utilize the custom-shaped duotrap slot. You could always move the Garmin sensor to another bike (mtn, cross?) and use the duotrap sensor on the Madone. It will work fine with the Garmin computers.... I haven't specifically tried a 305, but the 500 works with the DuoTrap.


----------



## GR68 (Feb 4, 2008)

+1 for me, the duo tap works with the Garmin 500

From my reading and www browings that is the complete reason for ANT+


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought the Duo Trap cadence sensor since I didn't want to blemish my ride with the Garmin. Works perfectly with the Garmin Forerunner 305. Love it!


----------



## Apothe (Apr 17, 2007)

Anyone using the Duotrap with a Edge 706? I ASSUME it would be no problem, but real world experience is so valuable...


----------



## htimst (Feb 17, 2012)

I use the duotrap with a Garmin 800 and 310XT with no troubles at all, but you can't put the garmin sensor in that slot. It may jam fit in there, but it would look like a cancer on your chainstay.


----------



## kendal (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the Garmin 310xt and the new Motorola Motoactv. They both work with the DuoTap, no problems.

Thanks


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

Works great with my Edge 500 on my Madone 6.9. I love the Doutrap. Its one of the innovative things that Trek has done that no other manufacturer has attempted (I think).


----------



## steve-o68 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Duo Trap Garmin 500 Help!*

Any tips on set up ? my HR monitor works and the Garmin says it is connected and Sensor ID shows up, but Cadence sensor doesn't appear to be working, Speed shows up on, but RPMs for cadence do not show on my display! Any that can help me?


----------



## kendal (Feb 1, 2010)

I would chk the magnet placement on the crank arm you need to get a red and green light on the duo rap. I forget which one is for what. I have my magnet set next to the pedal hole on the crank arm.


----------



## ktm526 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry for bringing back an old post but I am having the same problem with mine. Speed will show up but no cadence. The magnets are in the proper spot too. I've searched Garmin forums and can't find any info. Please help!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

red light for speed (lights up when the wheel magnet passes sensor) and green light for cadence (lights up when crank arm magnet passes sensor). garmin should be pick it up no problem, works on mine. go to---
settings
bike settings
bike 1
ant+ spd/cad
enter 'yes'
then 'rescan'
done. should work then.


----------



## ktm526 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup. Did all that and I got the lights. Only getting speed. I tried to rescan it multiple times with no luck.


----------



## cptlizardi (Feb 25, 2012)

KMT526, Hi, if you are referring to actually seeing the cadence at your garmin device screen I have that problem too, although I know the sensor is picking up the cadence signal as I can see the green light popping up on the sensor and can also see my cadence average and maximum cadence on my dashboard at garmin connect. So far it sucks as I have to wait until I upload to actually know my cadence....

Anyone: Is there a way to actually show the cadence in the garmin device screen??? I have an Edge 500.... I also have the sensor located next to the pedal hole next to the crank arm. 


2011 Trek 2.3
2010 Trek 7.2FX


----------



## cptlizardi (Feb 25, 2012)

Found the solution, since the sensor is an additional item it is not defaulted on the screen, on my 500 I had to adjust the Field Views on Settings (page 37 of manual) and I can see my cadence on real time no problems.


----------



## ktm526 (Feb 17, 2012)

I moved my sensor closer to my pedal and it started picking up my Cadence. Although before it wouldn't even though the light was blinking green as the sensor passed.


----------



## cptlizardi (Feb 25, 2012)

Problem solved it appears!!


----------

